# Ears just cropped! Help please!!



## Nashp (Sep 21, 2010)

*Ears just cropped...One flops on head...HELP PLEASE!!!*

Hey there! I just recently got a blue pitbull puppy, he's 12 weeks old. I just got his ears cropped this past friday (9/24/10). I noticed the last couple days his left ear sometimes lays flat on his head. If he's just relaxing his ears stand straight up and look perfect. I understand I have to tape his ears once the stitches come out, but I'm really worried that his ear will stay that way. He looks really funny with the one ear laying on his head. I would like for both of his ears to stand straight up. What can I do to resolve this problem?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you post a picture to help someone assist you a little better please?  Thanks....


----------



## Guess (Sep 28, 2010)

There's not much you can do until the stitches come out! Don't worry, it won't effect them. I've had Dobes, and trust me, it's hard seeing them flop over while they have their stitches, but it's part of the process. From my experience, Pittie's ears don't take much to stand, anyway!

But yes, we demand pictures anyhow :3


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You have to wait a bit till they heal and the stitches come out but this is a very common problem with cropped ears. Once you are ready to tape here is a thread about it with video on how to do them. You can get the supplies you will need now so your ready when they need to be taped. Keep in mind this can be a long process sometimes I am working on my 2 month with one of my puppies in the video.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine had a cup upsidedown ontop of his head and the ears taped to the cup. It looked stupid but it kept his ears standing. This was with the stitches still in aswell...


----------

